# seriously considering a Husqvarna...



## stromr

I've been shopping and there seems to be plenty of snowblowers left over from last year. I don't know if the prices will come down much more but I'm about to drop some $$$ so I can familiarize myself with a new machine while the weather is still sunny. Anybody else in the same situation?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:bump9:


----------



## Hanky

I do not know what your needs are but I used a new ST224P, Husky and was impressed with it for its priced point and easy to use cheap on fuel. It is smaller than my own blower but after 12 hrs or so no problems. Can not say how good or bad the larger blowers are. let us know what you get.


----------



## stromr

*Done considering!*

I done did the deal as they say! Brought home a new ST327P today.


----------



## Hanky

stromr said:


> I done did the deal as they say! Brought home a new ST327P today.


That is good to hear,:welcome: This time of year I am sure you got a great deal. Now you can enjoy your summer knowing that winter is a piece of cake.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Pics?


----------



## YSHSfan

Here is one


----------



## Hanky

SAVAGE420 said:


> Pics?


Savage 420 have you decided yet as to what you are getting or still kicking tires.:feedback:


----------



## SAVAGE420

hsblowersfan said:


> Here is one


AWESOME!!! Thanx for that! :coolpics:


----------



## SAVAGE420

Hanky said:


> Savage 420 have you decided yet as to what you are getting or still kicking tires.:feedback:


Im 99% sure on getting the ST 330P. Been saving my beer cans and pennies since this past winter, 3/4 of the way there now :laugh:
Just so much good going on with it. Checked out a leftover tracked model at the local dealer awhile ago. VERY nice units for sure :blowerhug:


----------



## stromr

SAVAGE420 almost went the tracked route, didn't have the need really, pretty flat here, still really impressive, the track has an even more heavy duty hydrostatic drive than the wheeled jobs.
My first impressions without snow are good, only criticism I have is the speed control is close to muffler, easy to burn yourself and like everybody else the light stays on all the time, wondering if that's for constant electrical load on the system or just cost efficiency. It does have a 60watt AC system. I'm going to check into putting a switch on it but think I'll wait until the warranty is over.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Hey stromr, how did you route your shoot height adjustment cable from the lever to the shoot? Did you go over the top or down under/ beside motor? Any pics?
Thanx


----------



## stromr

I wondered that too, mine came over the top, will have to see if that's the preferred way when the snow flies.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Ok, mine came with the cable down beside the motor. I have a new cable coming under warranty as the one on it now had a small defect with it. 

Anyways I have to figure out the best way to route it so it doesn't hit/jump up on the tire but still moves freely and stays tucked in. 
Probably go the zap strap route and call it a day. 
Here is what I meen on mine . You can see the small defect in the cable here as well.
Not a big deal, still functions 100%, but I bought brand new, I want brand new.  










Sent from my shed!


----------



## paidoutcomes

Nice looking ride! I received my ST330T unit a few weeks ago. It is tough to push around the garage. I have a decent slope on the drive and need to take it around the back of the house so I chose the tracked model. Time will tell if I regret it. My dealer said it can be a love/hate decision.


----------



## paidoutcomes

My dealer ran mine next to the base of the engine with a ziptye. I may fasten it differently now that you mention it.


----------



## SAVAGE420

paidoutcomes said:


> My dealer ran mine next to the base of the engine with a ziptye. I may fasten it differently now that you mention it.


Yup, just got a brand new warranty cable today from the dealer. Going to zip tie it under the motor and be done with it.


----------



## paidoutcomes

SAVAGE420 said:


> Yup, just got a brand new warranty cable today from the dealer. Going to zip tie it under the motor and be done with it.




Did you apply for the extra year warranty? My dealer told me about it when I picked my walker up. 4 years is nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVAGE420

paidoutcomes said:


> Did you apply for the extra year warranty? My dealer told me about it when I picked my walker up. 4 years is nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure it automatically comes with the extra year they told me. Goes by the serial number and receipt the Rep told me. 
Haven't sent in for the $50 mail in rebate though. I'll do that soon.  

Sent from my shed!


----------



## paidoutcomes

SAVAGE420 said:


> Pretty sure it automatically comes with the extra year they told me. Goes by the serial number and receipt the Rep told me.
> Haven't sent in for the $50 mail in rebate though. I'll do that soon.
> 
> Sent from my shed!




Rebates too? I need to check into that. Thanks for the tip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deandome

The process of registering your blower for the extra year & the rebate are kind of tricky & annoying.


The DEALER is supposed to register your machine with Husqvarna, not you! That files contrary to what most people do & what Husky kinda suggests you do in their literature & on their website.


YOU are supposed to fill out the rebate form & submit it, either online, mail or fax (I got the fax info from Husky cust.service). BUT, that rebate will not be processed unless you include the rebate form, your receipt AND "proof of registration", which is something Husky sends you in the mail after they process your registration. The online rebate form also 'demands' you attach a copy of that proof of registration.

Both of these procedures came from calls I made to Husky customer service (two separate ones). The warranty is not automatically tacked on, from what I learned, but if you want to trust your dealer, go for it.

My dealer did register the unit, so I'm waiting for the mailed confirmation of that, which I'll then send in w/my rebate form & copy of my receipt.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE

Those extra year warranties and rebates are a pain in the ass to receive. They make you jump through hoops and then find any little error to deny it, even if they previously approved it. It's a marketing gimmick. Good luck, though.


----------



## SAVAGE420

Yup. Definitely A PITA!! UGHHH. 

Sent from my shed!


----------

